# Ridgid Universal Router Bushing set on clearance $10



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rigid Universal Router Bushing Kit RBK1032 $9.93 B&M Home depot YMMV - Slickdeals.net , I p/u 2 of these sets on clearance at a HD in Canton, Ga.. pretty good piece for the money usually $35, better hurry if you can find them. Use this link to check local inventory with the sku 861019 provided in the other link and the pdf supplied with the site88 link here will give you the store numbers, HomeDepot Inventory Checker, However don't always trust what a store employee says about what they have,(Note I usually never call as store employees will grab stuff and next thing you know its on E-bay or Craigslist) use this inventory checker and if it says 2 or more they'll have them somewhere in the store. My store showed 5 in stock, guy searched and failed to find. I called again and got another guy and he found all 5 in a box on a higher shelf and if inventory says no stock and you can't find it locally check the stores anyways as this inventory checker while good is known to show 0 when there still 1 or 2 left,Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for a sweet deal on these, includes 2 universal mounting plates,cone centering device,etc,etc as well.My HD was showing $23.99 but rang up at the lower price


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Ill be hitting HD tomorrow. Ridgid quality at harbor freight price


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think a lot of folks are


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> I think a lkot of folks are


Hmm, musta missed this. Nice find Tommy. If I'm not mistaken that set includes the elusive .400 bushing needed for some of the Craftsman dovetail jigs.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

I missed it. None at my local HD


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I actually did the same thing about a month ago...but mine was $13. Honestly, I was just getting into routing and didnt even know what the bushing were for but I figured for $13 if they werent useful I could use them as paper weights. I live in phoenix and last time I was at my HD they still had them for $13.


----------

